# AXIS Hunt with Borderbandit



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an Axis hunt booked this weekend for my girlfriend and a few of my friends with Borderbandit. This will be her first Axis hunt so I'm really looking forward to it, I'm probably more excited than she is. I'll post pics when we return. Shane if you read this, thanks for being understanding while I got everyone coordinated for this trip, it was like trying to herd cats!:biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Good Luck*

On your hunt. Shane is one of the best when it comes to guiding. I am sure he's gonna put you right on top of them Axis. Shane is a good cook too, I found that out on a hunt he guided me on. Have fun and post up some pics.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck, we'll be waiting for the report. I hear they have some huge ones running around out there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just remember that Shane is a year older now and probably gets lost easily since his vision and gray matter are less now.

Be patient with him. 



Good luck on your hunt.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck to you! I look forward to the report and pictures.


Trouthunter -- you need to get that sig thing looked at...


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

There are some big ones in and out of velvet up here in the hill country right now. 30"" and up!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Just remember that Shane is a year older now and probably gets lost easily since his vision and gray matter are less now.
> 
> Be patient with him.
> 
> ...


I'm bringing Shane a case of Ensure and some Depends so he can guide us all day


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I'm bringing Shane a case of Ensure and some Depends so he can guide us all day


Case of Ensure me arse....better have something with barley and hops in it by golly. :biggrin: And I believe your the one that is gonna need the Depends when you see what I'm letting Kristin shoot. Can you say serious "Upgrade".

Dangit ..... Martin....I thought we un's wuz buddies. lol By the way....just saw your sig........ummmmmmmm....I think .....ummmmm ...... are you ok.....everything alright.....your not listening to "Liberace" again are you.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> I believe your the one that is gonna need the Depends when you see what I'm letting Kristin shoot. Can you say serious "Upgrade".


You take a two-party check?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> You take a two-party check?


Ummmmmmm......for you my friend......

NOPE! :rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> Ummmmmmm......for you my friend......
> 
> NOPE! :rotfl:


Guess I'll have to start rolling all that spare change then!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't you mean a post-dated, out-of-state, two party check?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

rotflmao.......alright....but just this one time.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Have fun on the Hunt!



Borderbandit said:


> By the way....just saw your sig........ummmmmmmm....I think .....ummmmm ...... are you ok.....everything alright.....your not listening to "Liberace" again are you.


Cough ,,,,cough! Man I sure didn't need to know that about those two!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I'm bringing Shane a case of Ensure and some Depends so he can guide us all day


Be sure it's Ensure Lite and Depends Extra Absorbency, the old man can't hang like he used to.

Also, if promise to tip him big, I bet he'll bring Tank for you. All you'll need then is the peanut butter. :rotfl:

Kill a Big 'Un Jiffy Boy!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Watch it Spout!!! Ain't no Man Card missin' here.

In fact, here's a pic of the Monster we killed on the last trip.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Doggone it....and this was a good thread too. Looks like its goin downhill though.....and "NO" Pale one....tank stays out of the conquests of "Jiffy"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Doggone it....and this was a good thread too. ................


Sorry I forgot............

*Public Service Announcement:*
"We interupt this thread for a hijack already in progress"


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Be sure it's Ensure Lite and Depends Extra Absorbency, the old man can't hang like he used to.
> 
> Also, if promise to tip him big, I bet he'll bring Tank for you. All you'll need then is the peanut butter. :rotfl:
> 
> Kill a Big 'Un Jiffy Boy!!!


"Jiffy Boy" ain't hunting this time, I'm just the camera man. You shhould grab some straws and come on down:rotfl:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Like I said....downhill


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man, I leave town for one day and I've got a thang for the Pale Guy.

Sigh, oh well, hey Brad? What time is dinner hunny? LMAO!

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Man, I leave town for one day and I've got a thang for the Pale Guy.
> 
> Sigh, oh well, hey Brad? What time is dinner hunny? LMAO!
> 
> TH


Actually TroutHunny, you've apparently had these thoughts for well over a week. :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

And the sig is gone! Bwaaaaahahahahahahahaa! 
Coming out of the closet isn't always a good idea! :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well it was a big dang closet that you never see anyone going IN. LOL!

Wasn't over a week; maybe a few days, I've been busy. 

Oh, and FYI...you KNOW you'd better pay attention now, lol.

TH


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Back to the original subject now. ...... two big boy's down.....30" and a 32". Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man good job Shane.

Me and the Pale Guy were just talking about hitting you up for one of your super duper almost do it yourself drive around until you see something to shoot that has spots on it reduced price hunts. 

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Still waiting on those pics...

Just kidding -- good work!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Man good job Shane.
> 
> Me and the Pale Guy were just talking about hitting you up for one of your super duper almost do it yourself drive around until you see something to shoot that has spots on it reduced price hunts.
> 
> TH


Discount Hunters


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotta wait for SV to get his camera going. The hunters/huntresses added 2 hogs but we never could close the deal on another buck and doe.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like you filled the coolers anyway!

Nice going.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

GREAT HUNT! Kristin didn't get her big Axis, but we let him know that someone was after him. She could have shot a really nice Axis buck everytime out, but she wanted the big boy so that's what we were after. Kristin did put a great head shot on a hog at 190 yards though! Thanks for a great trip Shane we will be back in a couple of months for another go. If anyone wants to go on a first class operation, call Shane!

Here are some pics from the trip!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like they have just a few Axis there...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

very nice


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome hunt!You guys did great.Glad to see those Gilmore brothers got some really nice wall hangers.Must have had a really good guide







.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, those are some awesome deer. and congrats on the piggly. How do shoot with the traffic in the road like that..looks to me like those axis are breeding pretty good over there. Heres to Shane for putting ya'll on a great trip:cheers:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Yessir ..... we definately have a few axis. I know we saw well over 300 just Friday afternoon when the two bucks were killed. Great hunt but I am dog tired right now. The last day and a half those big boy's showed us why they are big....cuz they are definately not dumb.  Here's to the hunt and the Hunters/Huntresses....:brew2: . Good time had by all.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Great pics and hunt. Nice animals.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great pictures. Sure happy ya'll had a good hunt.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like you were missing one thing?? ME : ) .. nice hunt where do I sign up ?? It' is amazing how smart the big axis get I'll put them up against a whitetail any day..

Walker


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Shane--some good deer there podner!! Solid Bucks and hogs 2 boot--Congrats SV on a great outing!

Shane looks like your axis are comming out more than our's with all the rain and such?! Many Hard horn yet??

I have 3 Buck hunters this weekend and looks like velvet 4 us. Biggist boys still in the woods I guess!

Kristen--way to go on waiting on "Your Buck" I know how hard that is--I have been hunting "My" buck for 3 yrs now! U will get him and it will be even more a blast! Good shot on the porker! State Vet ur 1 lucky man..........girl in the woods w/ a gun...lucky man!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!! Can you say "SKILLET SHOT"

Way to go you old bald headed fartt.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Bald headed??????? Should of seen my noggin last Saturday....smooth as a babies butt. lmao But hey....back to the hunt....whadaya expect ... look who they were hunting with. lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> ...whadaya expect ... look who they were hunting with. lol


No kidding!!

Did you have plenty of peanut butter iced down for the veterinarian's arrival?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> No kidding!!
> 
> Did you have plenty of peanut butter iced down for the veterinarian's arrival?


Not one jar! Shane said he didn't have time to restock since your last visit:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Stumpy!! Sounds like y'all had a great trip and no shortage of animals!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Way to go Stumpy!! Sounds like y'all had a great trip and no shortage of animals!!


I have never seen that many Axis before, it was unbelievable. You see one and think man thats a nice one, then Shane would say "hold on" and a better one would walk out and Kristin would get ready then he would say "wait, here comes a better one"! I'm not kidding, it was like that over and over. Great hunt, I recommend that if you want a trophy Axis buck, nows the time to call Shane!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Great hunt and pics guys and gal. There is ALOT of meat in that one pic. WTG Shane.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum. I am the one that shot the hardhorned Axis. WHAT A HUNT! If you are looking for a quality Axis hunt, Borderbandit is the guy. We had a blast with some great friends. Shane first put us on a rattlesnake 5 minutes after we asked if he has ever seen one, then we asked if they have been seeing many axis and then we saw about 300+ with many shooter bucks 30 inchers. Then Saturday we did not have anything to do since was shot Friday, so BB asked if we wanted to go after some piggies, he set us up with a makeshift blind and just as he had told us, a group came out and BAM! we had a hog on the ground. Like I said, if you are looking for an Axis, give Shane a shot and he will give you a shot...at a Trophy Axis


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome!You and your brother took some fine axis bucks.Glad to see ya'll finally got hooked up with a good guide.Next week we want to see some pics of all those hogs!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

baldhunter said:


> Welcome!You and your brother took some fine axis bucks.Glad to see ya'll finally got hooked up with a good guide.Next week we want to see some pics of all those hogs!


Hey Mike, I hope so, wished you could have made it this year and cooked us up some Reds. Now at least I won't have to fight over stand # 17, yours and my "Honey Hole"


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Dangit Scott....you still mad at them piggies? Good to see ya here. Welcome


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Borderbandit said:


> Dangit Scott....you still mad at them piggies? Good to see ya here. Welcome


I am always mad at the piggies, shame on them if they walk out, you know my trigger finger is itchy and there is one thang I cant stand is an itchy trigger finger. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I hear ya on them pigs....you'll see a few familiar faces over here.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

More pics......


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

To bad Kristin didn't have the "go ahead" while all of this was going on. :biggrin: There was a definate 30" buck in that big group that got to within 75 - 80 yds. Only after he walked off did we get the nod.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Borderbandit said:


> To bad Kristin didn't have the "go ahead" while all of this was going on. :biggrin: There was a definate 30" buck in that big group that got to within 75 - 80 yds. Only after he walked off did we get the nod.


I...ahhh....didn't see it


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

YEHHHHHH RIIIIGGGGGHHHHHTTTTTT!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

It was foggy, and the sun was in my eyes..........


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well let me help you out....look at the last pics you posted...first pic.....right hand side...you can make out the antlers there.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> It was foggy, and the sun was in my eyes..........


More accurately referred to as, a "peanut butter haze."


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> More accurately referred to as, a "peanut butter haze."


That's wrong, just wrong


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! Yep, that musta been what it was PR.


----------



## 4ADVNTRE (Apr 30, 2007)

> I have never seen that many Axis before, it was unbelievable. You see one and think man thats a nice one, then Shane would say "hold on" and a better one would walk out and Kristin would get ready then he would say "wait, here comes a better one"! I'm not kidding, it was like that over and over. Great hunt, I recommend that if you want a trophy Axis buck, nows the time to call Shane!


This was an awesome hunt with some great freinds, Shane makes you feel like you are family and treated me like I was his brother(that is a good thing). I have been on several guided hunts over the years and none of them worked out like they were supposed to, but hunting with Shane was everytrhing he said it would be and more. If you are looking for an affordable hunt with a dependable guide then Shane is your man - *you will not regret it*.

Thanks out to Shane, Statevet, Kristen, and especially Scott (my brother)for making this trip one that I will always remember, I had a blast and will be anxiously awaiting for the next time.



> To bad Kristin didn't have the "go ahead" while all of this was going on. :biggrin: There was a definate 30" buck in that big group that got to within 75 - 80 yds. Only after he walked off did we get the nod.


Shane I think that was the plan all along, don't you?


----------

